# Wo finde ich die Energiesparverwaltung



## logi80 (28. März 2008)

Hi logi80 begrüßt euch,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und auch beim Thema Linux.
Nach sechs bis acht mal aufladen des Akkus meines Notebooks hält er nur 1 ½ Stunden beim Arbeiten . Wo kann ich bei Linux (openSuse) die Energieverwaltung finden? Und wie kann ich dieses Hindernis überwinden, das das Akku im Notebook wieder richtig auflädt? Danke an das Forum.

mfg,
logi80


----------



## o.meyer (29. März 2008)

Hi logi80,

wo die Energieverwaltung bei Suse ist kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich selbst kein KDE nutze. Aber schau mal nach dem Tool "Powertop" (sofern Du ein Laptop mit Intel-Plattform hast - mit diesem Tool kannst Du einiges an Strom sparen. Das Tool dürfte in den standard Repositories vorhanden sein.

Grüße,

Olli


----------

